# Transfers wont stick???



## Qomplexofficial (Apr 12, 2010)

Hi, I have a box full of transfers from a friend who couldnt use them, and I cant get any of the transfers to print without mistakes. Sometimes the transfer paper sticks to the shirt and sometimes the transfer stays stuck to the paper. I got these from a friend so I have no idea what company these are from or the correct way to apply them with a heat press. Can anyone help me with this?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 11, 2009)

i think its a case of trial and error with temp & pressure i had this and to be honest threw the box of 600 plus trasnfers out the back of the shop where they have resided gathering dust ever since!!


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

There are several variables that go into a successful application of a transfer design onto a garment. Accurate temperature, time, pressure, and the garment all play a role in a perfect print. It is the nature of the business that, occasionally, due to one or more of the factors mentioned not being in 'sync', a transfer will not adhere properly. 


If you have a transfer that is not performing properly we suggest that you take another piece of the same design and cut it into 3 or 4 pieces. Turn the shirt over that has already been damaged and try to apply one piece at a time. You might have to tweak the temperature, time, or pressure to provide a clean application. We have found that this usually solves the problem.

It is extremely important that the temperature of the heating element be periodically tested for accuracy. We find that inaccurate heat is one of the most frequent factors that causes a transfer to apply improperly.


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

Qomplexofficial said:


> I got these from a friend so I have no idea what company these are from...


Why not ask your friend?

What time and temp have you tried?

I would start at 380 for 10 seconds, medium-high pressure, and go from there... hot peel/cold peel/etc.


----------

